# How much did Torrent have deposited?



## Sigurd (Apr 16, 2007)

Just finished the repository section and things went terribly wrong for the players. The guards got involved and the players killed at least one.

I didn't have the heart to put the other guards on high alert so I let them escape to get on with the adventure. They have Rivereye but his captors escaped.


How much did Torrent have on account in the bank? I'm pretty sure when they add up the bits and pieces of the night she's not going to be able to go back there easily. Did she lose a lot? Was it in her name?


Sigurd


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 17, 2007)

Actually, I had not put much thought into that. Off the top of my head, I'd say that the Resistance has some stuff stored there, so Torrent knows how to get in, but she herself has little if anything at the depository. It was just a relatively safe place to have a meeting (as opposed to, say, a bar or something).


----------

